#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  configurar bgp - cisco 2800 series

## felix

Olá.

Preciso configurar um bgb em um roteador cisco, mas estou com diversas dúvidas:

A configuração que me foi passada é esta que segue abaixo (devidamente editado por questões de segurança):

porta: 0/1/0.1/2/4/2:1
roteador aaaa01.aaa
ip serial embratel 111.111.111.111 mascara 255.255.255.252
ip serial cliente 222.222.222.222 mascara 255.255.255.252

As informações de meu router cisco seguem abaixo (julgo estar informando o necessário, caso precisem de outra informação para me ajudar, basta pedirem




> >show version
> Cisco IOS Software, 2801 Software (C2801-SPSERVICESK9-M), Version 15.0(1)M3, RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc2)
> Technical Support: Support and Documentation - Cisco Systems
> Copyright (c) 1986-2010 by Cisco Systems, Inc.
> Compiled Sun 18-Jul-10 03:12 by prod_rel_team
> 
> ROM: System Bootstrap, Version 12.3(8r)T9, RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc1)
> 
> Router uptime is 3 hours, 20 minutes
> ...





> Router#show interfaces
> FastEthernet0/0 is up, line protocol is up
> Hardware is Gt96k FE, address is 001b.0c60.f356 (bia 001b.0c60.f356)
> Internet address is 10.0.2.126/24
> MTU 1500 bytes, BW 100000 Kbit/sec, DLY 100 usec,
> reliability 255/255, txload 1/255, rxload 1/255
> Encapsulation ARPA, loopback not set
> Keepalive set (10 sec)
> Full-duplex, 100Mb/s, 100BaseTX/FX
> ...


Resumindo: não tenho a mínima idéia se devo ou como configurar o item *porta: 0/1/0.1/2/4/2:1* conforme me foram passadas as instruções, em quais interfaces configurar os ip's e se tenho que fazer mais alguma coisa para ativar o bgp.

Li e estou novamente relendo este material: Open Source Security*1osPassosCisco*.*pdf* mas como é a primeira vez que vejo um roteador cisco esta questão do bgp me deixa muito confuso, sem falar que este outro material Cisco IOS Release 12.0 Network Protocols Configuration Guide, Part 1 - Configuring BGP - Cisco Systems para mim está realmente muito complexo, travei logo neste item: Cisco IOS Release 12.0 Network Protocols Configuration Guide, Part 1 - Configuring BGP - Cisco Systems

Toda ajuda é bem vinda. Obrigado desde já

----------


## maxrafa

Faz um Curso da Cisco cara, pois BGP é pra quem sabe.
Pois uma config ruim pode te gerar um dano muito pior.

----------


## leoservice

Se tiver como usar mikrotik aqui esta o passo a passo com explicações. Vc vai fechar BGP FULL?

----------


## felix

> Faz um Curso da Cisco cara, pois BGP é pra quem sabe.
> Pois uma config ruim pode te gerar um dano muito pior.


Pensei na possibilidade de fazer um curso, porém o custo benefício para mim não compensaria. Pois em anos trabalhando com redes foi a primeira vez em que precisei fazer algo em um roteador Cisco. E não sei quando precisarei fazê-lo novamente, caso pague caro em um curso e não pratique, acabarei por esquecer e ficar desatualizado (na verdade minha área de atuação não é especificamente redes).

De toda forma, obrigado a quem se disponibilizou em ajudar, acabamos por pagar alguem para fazer as configurações necessárias.

----------

